# Spalted box elder



## APBcustoms (Aug 17, 2014)

@Kevin I uhhh broke the flame box elder you gave me I guess I put too much wax on it so if didn't dry and all the red is now jet black and it only turned the red black I'm pretty excited to get into this confused but excited

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2014)

Austin I moved this so you can reply. What exactly are you showing us?


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Austin I moved this so you can reply. What exactly are you showing us?



It was flame box elder but all they flame spalted but only the flame spalted


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2014)

Never seen it do anything quite like that. Run it over your jointer and let's see what it looks like.


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Never seen it do anything quite like that. Run it over your jointer and let's see what it looks like.



I don't think it has spalted all the way through yet but I'll check it out and post pics


----------



## phinds (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, I'm w/ Kevin ... that's WEIRD. Looking forward to more info.


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 18, 2014)

It didn't spalt all the way through but you can see how it outlines the red


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2014)

I think it's just mildew.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I think it's just mildew.



It looked cool with the wax on


----------

